# Oil Trading Academy - the net's weirdest trading scam



## CanOz (9 July 2013)

This is a new one lol...I've seen some scams in my 8 years of trading, but nothing quite this weird. You really need to watch a few videos to get a feel for the weird factor....

check out the site www.oiltradingacademy.com

Eventually the CFTC will have to shut this guy down....

CanOz


----------



## CanOz (9 July 2013)

*Re: Oil Trading Academy - the nets weirdest trading scam*

I've asked David for an audited statement...

Here is the exchange



> Hello, i am interested in your service.
> 
> Could you please provide me with an audited statement of results?
> 
> ...






> Hi,
> 
> Just so you know there is no such a thing, doesn't exist anywhere on planet earth that I can 100% assure you, and the people who ask about that never have any real plans on doing what they say, believe me I know, it's what the scammers say in order to mess with you because they know there is no such a thing as an audited statement, there is no such company anywhere on planet earth that does such auditing....
> 
> David






> Really?
> 
> All you need to do is get a registered accountant to stamp and sign a copy of your statement and declare it an original. We do this all the time for immigration, contracts etc. this is standard practice.
> 
> Cheers,






> How would that prove it? What accountant? Where? Who? There is no such person in the world, there is no accountant anywhere that would do such a thing, it makes no sense whatsoever, anybody in the world could fake that, can anybody fake my videos? My videos are a thousand times the proof of any accountant anywhere on planet earth.
> 
> I don't think you understand, I broke the entire Futures code, I'm the smartest trader to ever exist in world history.
> 
> David






I think he really believes this...


----------



## tech/a (9 July 2013)

*Re: Oil Trading Academy - the nets weirdest trading scam*



CanOz said:


> I've asked David for an audited statement...
> 
> Here is the exchange
> 
> ...




Audits are done all the time.
Superannuation for one.
Ernst Young would do it.

But of course he IS right.
The isnt an accountancy firm on the planet (A real one)
that would sign off on an Audit that doesnt exist.

People believe this rubbish!!

Just saw this on his site.



> Hi David, Sean here, the bloke from Singapore who bought your Blackjack videos




Man people will trust ANYTHING!


----------



## CanOz (9 July 2013)

*Re: Oil Trading Academy - the nets weirdest trading scam*

Another reply from me...



> You can go into any registered Chartered Account and they will examine your broker statement. If they feel it is an original they will "certify it" an original copy. It may cost you $100 or less. But I'm sure money is no object for you.
> 
> By getting a CA to do this, they will do the due diligence to determine if the statement is true before they will put their name on it, and risk their career.
> 
> ...


----------



## boofis (9 July 2013)

*Re: Oil Trading Academy - the nets weirdest trading scam*



CanOz said:


> I don't think you understand, I broke the entire Futures code, I'm the smartest trader to *never* exist in world history.




Corrected


----------



## CanOz (9 July 2013)

*Re: Oil Trading Academy - the nets weirdest trading scam*

I guess its not going to happen, what a surprise...



> What your saying makes no sense. Let's say I have a bean counter certify all my brokers statements as you suggest, then what? That only proves it to the bean counter, not to you or anybody else. Surely you aren't suggesting I would then show you the brokers statement right?
> 
> I would never in a million years show another human being my brokers statement, I don't want you knowing my offshore corporations, I don't want you knowing which brokers I trade with, you could easily be the enemy, I don't know who on earth you are or anybody else is, I have the Freemasons trying to shut me down everyday for what I'm teaching the world.
> 
> ...




wow, 700 x $500 ea... $350,000 in less than two years...great work!


----------



## CanOz (9 July 2013)

*Re: Oil Trading Academy - the nets weirdest trading scam*

oh, but there is more...



> Your stoned out of your mind to think a real trader would show you their brokers statement, no trader I know of would do anything like that for somebody, what you are here to do is try to mess with me, it won't work.
> 
> If you don't want to learn from a genius then don't, I don't care, but you know and I know you are a con so let's go ahead and leave it at that. You know I've shown on video more times than I can count what oil would do before it does it, you know I've made a video for the Press about how oil is controlled by a computer to which I show the code itself and how it works, you know these things, but you pretend that you don't, you want to try and see where my accounts are, but you aren't going to be able to, trust me on that.
> 
> ...




This guy seriously needs some :1zhelp:

:screwy:


----------



## boofis (9 July 2013)

*Re: Oil Trading Academy - the nets weirdest trading scam*

From his youtube account



> *OilTradingAcademy* 2 months ago
> What people need to realize is the fact that it's the Freemasons who have put the entire Futures markets under the control of a computer program. It's the Freemasons who own the entire world, who started the USA to begin with, who own every country, who own all the currencies of the world, who own space and all the satellites, who name all things of importance in this world especially the English language, who are all pure 100% evil human beings who worship Lucifer as their god......
> Reply  · 7  Vote Up  Vote Down
> 
> ...





!!!! Have mercy, this stuff is a great way to brighten ones mood haha.


----------



## skc (9 July 2013)

*Re: Oil Trading Academy - the nets weirdest trading scam*

I am speechless... I am not sure these exchanges can ever be topped.

You are naughty, CanOz! You are the enemy! Do you work for Freemasons?! 

By the sounds of it he might actually believe in everything he said.


----------



## CanOz (9 July 2013)

*Re: Oil Trading Academy - the nets weirdest trading scam*



boofis said:


> From his youtube account
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He needs to move to a commune with his little cult following...


----------



## CanOz (9 July 2013)

*Re: Oil Trading Academy - the nets weirdest trading scam*

oooh no...law suits



> Oh don't worry, I have your IP now, and now you're going to be sued, my lawyer and I have just filed a lawsuit against another one of your clan, an Aussie, and now you're going to be filed with one as well.
> 
> You know what you are? You are Freemason punk, that's what you are, and it must really piss you off to know I have a million times your level of intellect punk, and now I'm going after you.
> 
> ...


----------



## artist (9 July 2013)

*Re: Oil Trading Academy - the nets weirdest trading scam*



boofis said:


> From his youtube account
> 
> 
> 
> ...





"who own space and all the satellites, "

This guy talks and thinks like HAL in 2001 A Space Odyssey - see the segment at 22 seconds to 50 seconds into this youtube from the movie http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Be8Gbqdox68
 and compare it with the first 50 seconds of his video.


----------



## CanOz (9 July 2013)

*Re: Oil Trading Academy - the nets weirdest trading scam*

thanks Artist, that explains it all then...lol

He is nutz!



> Do you realize you Freemasons cannot win? I already have many other website revealing the code, you Jews are going down, you are filthy stinking Jew is what you are, and you cannot beat me, I'm a German with a million times your level of intellect, you've already lost, you can lie about me everywhere you want to, I've already won, you are nothing and a nobody, a loser not only in this life but in the life to come.
> 
> Burn in Hell where you belong.....
> 
> ...


----------



## boofis (9 July 2013)

*Re: Oil Trading Academy - the nets weirdest trading scam*



CanOz said:


> thanks Artist, that explains it all then...lol
> 
> He is nutz!




:22_yikes:    Didn't see that one coming, I thought fanatic, but neo-nazi?!


----------



## skc (9 July 2013)

*Re: Oil Trading Academy - the nets weirdest trading scam*

So CanOz, has he lost you as a potential customer? Or you still thinking about buying his code?


----------



## CanOz (9 July 2013)

*Re: Oil Trading Academy - the nets weirdest trading scam*



skc said:


> So CanOz, has he lost you as a potential customer? Or you still thinking about buying his code?




lol...you're joking right?

David is in the process of being exposed on a number of forums simultaneously. This is a team effort.

SKC, I've been through the beginners cycle, not long enough ago to forget how easy it for spruikers like this guy to con you our of your money.

My workspace is getting thinner and thinner with few indicators and just the basics, price and volume. I still recall many of the sites i came across whilst looking for the Holy Grail....I will try and expose other unscrupulous sites and services. I'll do this only for the thanks, knowing that i saved another wanna be his hard earned capital. 

The web has allowed these guys to flourish now. Its now much easier and faster to make a quick buck out of the business of trading than it is by actually trading as a business.

In the past, publishing crap took time, and now it happens instantaneously, allowing vendors like this to prey on the unsuspecting easily and anonymously.



CanOz


----------



## CanOz (9 July 2013)

lol....explains the story so far really well...


----------



## sammy84 (10 July 2013)

Surely he is taking the piss. 

Otherwise he would be too delusional to be able to make enough money to pay for his internet subscription.


----------



## Joules MM1 (10 July 2013)

sammy84 said:


> Surely he is taking the piss.
> 
> Otherwise he would be too delusional to be able to make enough money to pay for his internet subscription.




there are 89 secret black boxes that were stashed out of Germany in late 1945 and these black boxes can tell the futures ......

theyre selling like hot cakes.....great for making videos with....you'll sell a lot of videos... 

snake oil, packed with extra lulz goodness


----------



## CanOz (10 July 2013)

Honestly, its just too easy to dupe newbies now a days. Using market replay and recording your screen, you could look like an absolute genius! That's fine if you are just having fun, but when you start charging people, you better be prepared to put up a statement showing that you are a profitable trader. Otherwise, you are just another vendor as far as I'm concerned.

When i get back from Canada, I'm going to do a video of me trading CL and getting in on the swings perfectly to show how easy this can be done...using market replay. Woo hoo i'll proclaim...i've broken the code:karaoke:!!

CanOz


----------



## Joules MM1 (10 July 2013)

CanOz said:


> i'll proclaim...i've broken the code:karaoke:!!
> 
> CanOz




psst .....will you keep your Illuminati Punk status? (or Ippa-stat as we special handshake people call it)


----------



## basilio (19 July 2013)

Well that is just brilliant Can Oz .  Distinction cum Laude for picking up one of the best scams on the net.

*NOW, NOW* to pick up your degree plus bonus Doctorate *and* a set of steak knives you need to do the following.

1) *Write *a brief statement outlining the clear nature of the scam and your credentials as a long term trader in identifying it as such.  You can use email correspondence with our friends as part of your brief.

2*) Ring *ASIC or FIDO and find a person who will listen to your explanation of this nefarious scam and the need to at least warn people about it by name or even directly challenge their operations. Explain that you had a poor nephew who just lost his last $10000 buying and running this deal...

3) *Send *this person your story. State you are very concerned about the operation and anticipate  there will be action with 30 days and you are looking forward to hearing from them

4) *Wait *for a result.  When ASIC or FIDO get back to you with a demonstrated commitment to acting on this scam (and thank you for your research...) you will be automatically granted your Doctorate and a choice  steak knives set. 

Cheers 

(nice work to date mate.. well done)


----------



## Joe Blow (7 April 2014)

As the owner and administrator of ASF, I've been accused of some strange things over the years, but being called a "Freemason Jew" has got to take the cake. 

http://www.ripoffreport.com/r/Aussi...ussie-Stock-Forums-Is-A-SCAM-Internet-1131218

Clearly, the person running this scam, David Kuvelas, is a deeply disturbed, delusional individual. He did, however, manage to give me a good laugh this evening.


----------



## springhill (8 April 2014)

Joe Blow said:


> As the owner and administrator of ASF, I've been accused of some strange things over the years, but being called a "Freemason Jew" has got to take the cake.
> 
> http://www.ripoffreport.com/r/Aussi...ussie-Stock-Forums-Is-A-SCAM-Internet-1131218
> 
> Clearly, the person running this scam, David Kuvelas, is a deeply disturbed, delusional individual. He did, however, manage to give me a good laugh this evening.




Judging by your avatar it is quite clear that you are a Freemason Wog!


----------



## Joe Blow (8 April 2014)

springhill said:


> Judging by your avatar it is quite clear that you are a Freemason Wog!




You forgot to mention that I am also an influential, but little known figure in bringing about the New World Order. 

This David Kuvelas guy didn't stop at ASF. Apparently Big Mike Trading is also part of the Jewish Freemason conspiracy against him: http://www.ripoffreport.com/r/Big-M...slander-other-traders-online-Internet-1050885

Things just keep getting weirder: oiltradingacademytradesvideoblog.blogspot.com


----------



## FxTrader (8 April 2014)

Joe Blow said:


> You forgot to mention that I am also an influential, but little known figure in bringing about the New World Order.
> 
> This David Kuvelas guy didn't stop at ASF. Apparently Big Mike Trading is also part of the Jewish Freemason conspiracy against him: http://www.ripoffreport.com/r/Big-M...slander-other-traders-online-Internet-1050885
> 
> Things just keep getting weirder: oiltradingacademytradesvideoblog.blogspot.com




My initial reaction to Kuvelas' rants was one of hilarity and laughter.  However, after reading this latest bit of feline grief my reaction has changed to sadness as it's clear now that this man is mentally disturbed and clearly suffering from paranoid delusion.  Anyone who has given this guy money for anything other than psychiatric treatment needs to quietly walk away and learn from the experience.  OTA is not just a scam, it's a window into the realm of mental illness.


----------



## freedomtospeak (27 November 2018)

CanOz said:


> *Re: Oil Trading Academy - the nets weirdest trading scam*
> 
> I've asked David for an audited statement...
> 
> ...





i broke the horse racing bookie code and have the worlds most powerful horse racing method, i get asked for all sorts, like 3rd party proofing, (impossible unless I've got a spare year for each code besides their admin don't cater for last minute selections. one timely mistake and difference between profit and loss) profit and loss sheets, have i got 4 hours spare each day on top of live trading to make these no, do people want to do help me record all my codes no! can i get an audited statement from what? my live trades? i am personally not trading, i only consult just now..but i will be soon..is an accountant going to go though my days advice's and tot them up? only way i can see is if they come make for themselves or send clients in exchange for my time. same way i just made someone 15k FREE over the last few weeks..and teach a lot of what i do for FREE! now we all know accountants accredited or not will manipulate clients books for payment..if David wants to record live and surely the time on the bottom of the screen matches up and shows its live then whats the problem?, this is the most efficient way and is admissible in a court of law!
sounds to me like someone has it in for him and trust me i know all about being on the receiving end of illegal harassment and untruthful attacks where there is no chance of rebuttal to defend myself, and if a harasser knows the system he can get away with it..

il be buying Davids new code 3 and will use all proofs requested as i have now finished my 23 year research into my horse racing method which now has the expensive task of getting protected and atomised..


----------



## Smurf1976 (28 November 2018)

freedomtospeak said:


> i have now finished my 23 year research into my horse racing method which now has the expensive task of getting protected and atomised..



Atomised?


----------



## lindsayf (28 November 2018)

Joe Blow said:


> As the owner and administrator of ASF, I've been accused of some strange things over the years, but being called a "Freemason Jew" has got to take the cake.
> 
> http://www.ripoffreport.com/r/Aussi...ussie-Stock-Forums-Is-A-SCAM-Internet-1131218
> 
> Clearly, the person running this scam, David Kuvelas, is a deeply disturbed, delusional individual. He did, however, manage to give me a good laugh this evening.




Well that website is a well run, well moderated site just full of useful information for the unwary.
Ho hum just unreal the volume of trash online now.


----------



## freedomtospeak (28 November 2018)

Smurf1976 said:


> Atomised?




haha you lot might have time to look at the screen while typing 60 words per minute and proof read what you just said and make sure each key responded to your touch but i do not... you certainly have to to gang stalk it seems..Arabian punk! lolol or whatever punk you choose..
why would i need to atomise it? there's no need to time travel and cheat gray's almanac as the method is the worlds most powerful horse racing method and already knows 70% of results.. i know first hand what this gang stalking is and how many clients do not to be involved as adversaries of the code... and the effect it had has both financially and the paranoia it creates..therefore affecting things like free trailing for abuse of that method..only my stalker goes one further and is illegal harassment and wanted by the police..not sure if David is calling a bluff, but his latest video is very funny angry..

anyway i don't think he deserves it, and i have seen plenty of evidence his method is legit, only his approach is a tad more personal..and certainly shouldn't rise to this harassment...

if i was him i would create a private group like mine and allow copycat trading at a small daily price..then people cant misinterpret any training etc..as with mine i have many ways of trading to suit the person however i am very clear on what newbies should do, then they see they could make more trying the more in depth way and screw up then its my fault..because of their greed..whatever i have seen it all over 6 years and especially when people come indoctrinated from the industry standards and come with their ideas and think they can mesh my method with theirs because they are in the game for stroking their ego rather than just sitting back letting the method profit...

you can all denounce your punk status by stop being so personal..and start to understand the pressure and that David is trying to help people, unlike horse racing, their is no closed accounts for making too much, restriction of bets etc..

besides i am going to do it myself, as i said racing has its limitations and even tho to advised stakes today was over 300 times your money i guess equal to these pips..still not as great as Davids new discovery of 300 pips per day..on a new code 3?..

is their any wonder we lose it, when we are putting years into the achievable for ungrateful jealous flip flops, who will do anything to get a hold of the information we have studied years to find patterns in to benefit mankind and be rewarded for our time?..personally i am happy to trade for myself and family and just tease and show off that i make daily whet the rest of the industry can only with for within a month?..i little thanks goes a long way..
for instance my codes, are a complete reversal to what anyone has ever known so it puts peoples backs up who have worked years towards the lie, it messes with their belief systems and they would kill to protect rather than change..

i made a fair few thousand for a guy while completing my method over the last few weeks as before i was making a lot but also losing a lot and couldn't work out why..now then guess what the greedy punk thinks he is my master as his account has done something to his ego and is dictating to me that he will see me right if i work for him like a dog and make more money for him then he will throw me a bone...the greedy little runt couldn't make in the next 15 years what i made him last few weeks..and he forgets he already make that promise after i made him a grand on one race the other day..

so he will be punished blocked, i will be starting to find the right balance of a few people until i get mine atomised  (automised) and viral then it will be a vulture frenzy..so choose to be a grammar punk and pick on my dyslexia, and i am sorry if it was a genuine question hahahaha..i could have just been normal but after hearing Davids frustrations and though last nights matrix he some how possessed me..

why am i being attacked? years ago a few people came to me to form a club, the system wasn't fully ready and i lost some money, not a lot..so came alone pro stalker to use that as a perfect opportunity to halt my progress mixed in with a world of his own truths presumption and lie..to be honest you guys might be in a more respectable league than that **** house..but if Davids course is a scam then i am willing to buy and try, and i know nothing of trading these markets..if it is a scam then i will act accordingly..but i wont tear the man apart just because he is all out emotions, hopefully i can get to try the course before he was arrested for terrorism against Jews.


----------



## lindsayf (28 November 2018)

freedomtospeak said:


> haha you lot might have time to look at the screen while typing 60 words per minute and proof read what you just said and make sure each key responded to your touch but i do not... you certainly have to to gang stalk it seems..Arabian punk! lolol or whatever punk you choose..
> why would i need to atomise it? there's no need to time travel and cheat gray's almanac as the method is the worlds most powerful horse racing method and already knows 70% of results.. i know first hand what this gang stalking is and how many clients do not to be involved as adversaries of the code... and the effect it had has both financially and the paranoia it creates..therefore affecting things like free trailing for abuse of that method..only my stalker goes one further and is illegal harassment and wanted by the police..not sure if David is calling a bluff, but his latest video is very funny angry..
> 
> anyway i don't think he deserves it, and i have seen plenty of evidence his method is legit, only his approach is a tad more personal..and certainly shouldn't rise to this harassment...
> ...



Oh dear......


----------



## Smurf1976 (28 November 2018)

freedomtospeak said:


> you lot might have time to look at the screen while typing 60 words per minute



A proficient typist doesn’t need to look at the screen, or typewriter in the old days, but most certainly does know what they are typing with that being a basic requirement of the task.

This could get exciting though. With oil being atomised at a horse race whilst being stalked by a gang and wanted by police what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## tinhat (28 November 2018)

freedomtospeak said:


> Arabian punk! ... hopefully i can get to try the course before he was arrested for terrorism against Jews.




"Arabian Punk". What a great name for a horse!


----------



## freedomtospeak (28 November 2018)

Smurf1976 said:


> A proficient typist doesn’t need to look at the screen, or typewriter in the old days, but most certainly does know what they are typing with that being a basic requirement of the task.
> 
> This could get exciting though. With oil being atomised at a horse race whilst being stalked by a gang and wanted by police what could possibly go wrong?




who said i am a proficient typist?, if you see my code delivery videos i am obviously not, which doesn't help when i am governed by time and a fast pace..in the old days you could feel a key strike, on the keyboard i use acer 8930g the feedback on keys isn't the best, what with biscuits underneath the keys..luckily horses names are that odd and rarely match that the odd missing key with dyslexia at speed doesn't phase followers..

so you are grammar police? and travel the internet upsetting people, facebook, you tube? are you number one of anti scam gang? of which you didn't prove is a scam because non of you have even purchased the oil trading codes? and are liable...? 

it's already being admitted that one of the gang is the owner of another site..so it will cost me just £100 per site from my hacker friend to get these sites taken down once i am satisfied these people are will fully harassing David..that's one tiny bet for me, paid for free..but i'm sure google will intervene as with mine ..we don't use gorilla tactics we are straight true transparent, do not stick a knife in peoples backs. if you are going to be cowards and hide behind the internet, i will use a full time hackers and have all this deleted from the net. capiche..be the white man be decent. do the right thing.

either prove it is a scam or with hold the word scam until it is proven..


----------



## cynic (28 November 2018)

freedomtospeak said:


> who said i am a proficient typist?, if you see my code delivery videos i am obviously not, which doesn't help when i am governed by time and a fast pace..in the old days you could feel a key strike, on the keyboard i use acer 8930g the feedback on keys isn't the best, what with biscuits underneath the keys..luckily horses names are that odd and rarely match that the odd missing key with dyslexia at speed doesn't phase followers..
> 
> so you are grammar police? and travel the internet upsetting people, facebook, you tube? are you number one of anti scam gang? of which you didn't prove is a scam because non of you have even purchased the oil trading codes? and are liable...?
> 
> ...



Last time I checked, threats and cyber crimes (such as computer hacking or collusion with others for perpetration of same), were illegal acts, and as such not "the right thing" for a person to be doing.

But then again, why would you heed my words. For all anybody knows, I could be just another one of those masonic Jews!


----------

